# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Απαγορευμένες και επιτρεπόμενες τροφές

## vagelis76

*Στη διατροφή των παπαγάλων μας τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά θα πρέπει να  καταλαμβάνουν το 45% της τροφής που καταναλώνουν ημερησίως. 
Πολλών από εμάς το μεγάλο μας άγχος είναι να μη δώσουμε κάποιο  απαγορευμένο φρούτο ή λαχανικό στα πουλιά μας με αποτέλεσμα να τους  προκαλέσουμε κακό.
Μία λίστα από τα επιτρεπόμενα και απαγορευμένα φρούτα και λαχανικά είναι  η παρακάτω,ίσως έχει κάποιες ελλείψεις ,εδώ είμαστε να κάνουμε  διορθώσεις και να συμπληρώνουμε πράγματα.*




*Δοκιμάζουμε όσα περισσότερα μπορούμε και καταλήγουμε στο τι αρέσει στα πουλιά μας,ανανεώνοντας και δοκιμάζοντας ξανά καινούρια κατά καιρούς.Οι βιταμίνες,πρωτεΐνες,κάλιο, ασβέστιο,φώσφορο,σίδηρο,τα αντιοξειδωτικά που περιέχουν οι επιτρεπόμενες τροφές είναι αναντικατάστατα για τη καλή υγεία και μακροζωία των πτηνών μας.*

----------


## NaRkIssA

ο κόκα και η τσίκα εχουν αδυναμία στο καροτο. Αυτα δεν ειναι πουλια... κουνελια μου βγηκαν...  ::  ::  ::

----------


## jk21

> Αλμυρά & ζαχαρούχα τρόφιμα


λεω εγω τωρα ...αφου τα ζαχαρουχα απαγορευονται να τις κοβαμε και τις ετοιμες αυγοτροφουλες....να μια .για δειτε συσταση...

http://www.birdguys.com/cede-eggfood...-food-1kg.html
http://www.midlandparrots.com/cede-egg-food-983-p.asp

μια μονο μαρκα γνωριζω που λεει οτι εχει μελι αντι ζαχαρη .προφανως θα ειναι απο το καλυτερο και καθολου ζαχαρωμενο! τα ζαχαρωμενα μελια τα δινουμε στους ανθρωπους.....

----------


## mairi

και για τον λορυ ισχυουν αυτα; ειναι 3 - 4 μηνων. πρεπει να του ξεκινησω λαχανικα;;;

----------


## Nikkk

Απορία: Τα φύλλα ελιάς κάνει να τα τρώνε;; γιατί πέρισυ τους έβαζα κλαδιά κ τα "εγδυναν". Δεν έπαθαν κάτι αλλά επιτρέπονται;

----------


## vagelis76

Νικη φύλλα δε θα έδινα,κλαδί ελιές όμως έχω δώσει για να πατάνε και να ξεφλουδίζουν.

----------


## Nikkk

Οκ, πάντως τους άρεσαν, δεν άφηναν ούτε ένα. Γενικά οτι είναι πράσινο το τσακίζουν! :-)

----------


## paris team cae

Το σκορδο γιατι απαγορευεται? Καπου ειχα ακουσει για σκορδονερο και οτι ειναι καλο αραια και που να το δινουμε.....τι ισχυει εντελει?

----------


## vagelis76

Πάρη όπως το είπες και μόνος σου σκορδόνερο δίνουμε και συνήθως μια σκελίδα σε 1λίτρο νερό,το οποίο δρα ανασταλτικά σε περίπτωση μυκητιάσεων.
Το κρεμμύδι  και το σκόρδο έχουν μια σπιρτάδα που μάλλον προκαλεί στομαχικές διαταραχές στα πουλιά.
Άσε που θα βρωμοκοπάει ο τόπος σκορδίλες αν καταναλώσουν και δε τη μπορώ καθόλου...

----------


## Tzive

Χαζή ερώτηση: Και γιατι λένε παπαγάλε θες καφέ? Θέλω αμέ. Παπαγάλε θες μαϊντανο? τον κακο σου τον καιρό

----------


## vagelis76

Απλά για να δείξουμε την αντιπάθεια του προς αυτά.

εγώ το ξέρω..."παπαγάλε θες καφέ....ΌΧΙ"
"παπαγάλε θες μαϊντανό....το κακό σου το καιρό"

----------


## Nikkk

Μιας κ μάζεψα κάτι λίγα παντζάρια απ'το μποστάνι μου σήμερα, να ρωτήσω: Κάνει να δώσω στα κοκατιλ απ'τα φύλλα να φάνε;;;

----------


## vagelis76

Εγώ έχω δώσει και ξετρελάθηκαν Νίκη...κοτσάνι και φύλλο.
Μη τρομάξεις να δεις κόκκινα προσωπάκια και κακάκια ...είναι από τα παντζάρια !!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Να ρωτισω κατι επιτρεποντε οι γλυστριδες;;;

----------


## vagelis76

Επιτρέπονται και είναι ευεργετικές πολύ !!!!!!!
Μάλιστα τα δικά μου πουλιά τη τσακίζουν κάθε φορά που τους βάζω...

----------


## Efthimis98

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου!  :Happy:

----------


## paulos

βαγγο συκα τρωνε????????/

----------


## vagelis76

Παύλο τα καναρίνια κάνουν σα τρελά,τα παπαγαλοειδή(τα δικά μου) δε τα τιμάνε πολύ.Μάλιστα το Χειμώνα είχα δοκιμάσει να να δώσω στο Σπύρο και ξερά αλλά δε τα ήθελα με τίποτα.Γενικά όμως δε συμπαθεί τροφές που κολλάνε στο ράμφος του....μπανάνα πχ είναι το χειρότερο του.

Δε χάνουμε τίποτα να δοκιμάζουμε να τους προσφέρουμε διάφορα και ανά διαστήματα να ανανεώνουμε τη λίστα μας.

----------


## jk21

η γλυστριδα δεν επιτρεπεται μονο αλλα επιβαλλετα ειδικα τωρα στην πτεροροια λογω τω απιστευτα μεγαλω ποσοστων λιπαρων οξεων (ιδιαιτερα του ω3 ) που εχει στη συσταση της .
κατατοπιστικοτατη για την αξια του χορτου αυτου (που οπως θα δειτε δε περιοριζεται μονο στα λιπαρα οξεα της ) ειναι και αυτη η ερευνα http://www.iad.gr/assets/media/PDF/O/88.pdf

το συκο ειναι μια  πολυ καλη πηγη ασβεστιου !

----------


## jk21

λογω καποιας ουσιας της (  Lactucarium  ) ισως ειναι και λυση για να ηρεμησουν τα πουλακια καθως εισερχονται στη πτεροροια και θελουμε να σταματησουν τις γεννες
κοιταξτε και εδω http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B9%CE%B4%CE%B1 στα λινκ του ποστ 13

----------


## Athina

Βαγγέλη μαϊντανό είσαι σίγουρος ότι κάνει? :\

----------


## vagelis76

Προσωπικά εγώ δε δίνω....κάποια παιδιά έχουν αναφέρει οτι έδιναν χωρίς πρόβλημα.

----------


## jk21

To ζητημα μαιντανος και τοξικοτητα στα πτηνα ειναι αμφιλεγομενο 
υπαρχουν γνωμες οτι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα και μαλιστα ειναι ιδιαιτερα θρεπτικος (με βιταμινη Α πχ που πλησιαζει αυτη του μουρουνελαιου ! ) 


http://www.landofvos.com/articles/kitchenxiii.html
Parsley is a particularly nutritious green plant but for whatever reason, it has long           been suspected of being poisonous to birds. Parsley is not toxic to birds and can be fed           in moderation without any problem. It is a good source of iron, beta carotene and           vitamins B1, B2 and C. Parsley contains most of the amino acids that are the           "building blocks" of protein. Medicinal benefits: Parsley is useful as a blood purifier.           It detoxifies harmful contaminants, promotes healthy skin and feathers, tones the           digestive system, prevents kidney ailments and treats arthritis. It also acts as a           natural antibiotic.]

http://www.oldworldaviaries.com/text/miscellaneous/toxicoses.html

Parsley has often been reported as toxic in birds, but it has only been  shown in ducks and ostriches to cause a sensitivity to the sun. No  evidence exists to show this effect in pet birds, and many diets contain  small amounts with no harmful effects.
καποιες αλλες μιλανε για τοξικοτητα 

http://www.sunlandherbs.com/about/all-about-parsley

Parsley’s health benefits are legion. According to Audrey Wynne Hatfield in _A Complete Culinary Herbal,_ parsley leaves contain 3 times the vitamin C of oranges
Flatleaf Italian Parsley

 and nearly as much vitamin A as most grades of cod liver oil. *While  poisonous to birds, especially parrots,* fresh parsley makes a good  addition to other animal feeds.


http://birds.about.com/od/livingwithabird/tp/poisonousplants.htm

If you are a bird owner, however, it would probably be best to leave  parsley out of your recipes. It is highly toxic to pet birds and can  cause serious health problems leading to death.



ομως η αληθεια πιστευω οτι βρισκεται σε δημοσιευσεις που αναλυουν το θεμα περισσοτερο .ο μαιδανος περιεχει καποιες ουσιες που προκαλουν φωτοευαισθησια σε 2 ειδη πτηνων .ισως και σε περισσοτερα αφου μονο για 2 ειχε γινει η ερευνα .τπ προβλημα ειναι σοβαρο κυριως σε πουλια που μετα απο διατροφη τους με σημαντικη ποσοτητα εκτιθονται σε ισχυρο ηλιακο φως .δεν πρεπει ομως να ειναι τοξικος .δεν εχω δοκιμασει και δεν το ξερω στην πραξη .

http://www.naturalbird.com/mcwatters/parsley.htm
http://www.pjbs.org/ijps/fin1665.pdf
http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/1...79458808436437

----------


## paulos

εγω τους δινω μαιδανο τον τσακιζουν.

----------


## Athina

ευχαριστώ  :Happy:

----------


## Epicouros

Ρε παιδιά,…στις χάντρες του ροδιού είναι ενσωματωμένα τα σποράκια,…αν του δώσω δεν νομίζω να έχει πρόβλημα έτσι;

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Ρε παιδιά,…στις χάντρες του ροδιού είναι ενσωματωμένα τα σποράκια,…αν του δώσω δεν νομίζω να έχει πρόβλημα έτσι;


 όχι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.Ο δικός μου τρελαίνεται για ρόδι.

----------


## jk21

περα απο το οτι τα σπορακια θα περασουν αχωνευτα στις κουτσουλιες γιατι δεν νομιζω να τα σπασουν ,να ξερεις οτι οι ταννινες που περιεχουν μονο σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες μπορει να ενοχλησουν .σε μικρες ισως ειναι και θετικες για την προληπτικη αντιβακτηριακη  προστασια των πουλιων και ειναι συγχρονως αντιοξειδωτικες.για την υπολοιπη θρεπτικη αξια του ροδιου δεν χρειαζεται να επεκταθω.σημαντικοτερα αντιστοιχα φρουτα εντος ελλαδος δεν ξερω.ισως μονο τα βατομουρα που και αυτα εχουν αρκετες ανθοκυανινες .Μονο απο την ασια ερχονται τα coji και τα acai berries με αντιστοιχες κατα πολυ μεγαλυτερες  ιδιοτητες .ουκ εν τω πολλω το ευ ! αλλα λιγα κοκκινα ( με το χυμο που τα περιβαλλει δηλαδη ) καθε μερα δεν πειραζουν .αν παρατηρησεις ομως οτι σπαει τα λευκα εσωτερικα σπορακια τοτε να του δινει μονο χυμο στο νερο του αραιωμενο

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Τα σποράκια από τα ρόδια δεν τα τρώνε απλά ρουφούν το χυμό σπάζοντας τα.

----------


## katerina1979

Να ρωτήσω κάτι κι εγώ; Το μπρόκολο μπορούμε να το δώσουμε ωμό ή πρέπει να το βράσουμε;

----------


## vagelis76

Ωμό είναι καλύτερο....με το βράσιμο καταστρέφονται κάποιες βιταμίνες .

----------


## mitsman

Ωμο Κατερινα!

----------


## katerina1979

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!

----------


## panaisompatsos

΄Κατ αρχή ευχαριστόυμε για το άρθρο σας, πολύ κατατοπιστικό.
Εχω μερικές απορίες και θα ήθελα αν μπορείτε να μου απαντήσετε.

1 Όσον αφορά τα όσπρια που ανάφερατε ΄φαντάζομαι βραστά έτσι?
2 Το λάδι (σε μικρή ποσότητα εννοείται) βλάπτει τα πουλιά?
3 Εβαλα στα δικά μου μακαρόνια και τα καθαρίσανε( σκέτα βραστά όμως χωρίς σάλτσες κλπ)
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## vagelis76

Παναγιώτη,ναι βρασμένα τα όσπρια.
Ελαιόλαδο ελάχιστο και ωμό ....βοηθάει στο λαμπερό φτέρωμα.
Μακαρόνια της αγοράς σπάνια...περιέχουν πολύ αλάτι που κάνει κακό στα πουλιά.Μπορείς όμως να φτιάξεις τα Μακαρόνια της Σίσσυς... 		 			 			 				*Φρέσκα χειροποίητα ζυμαρικά για τους παπαγάλους μας*

----------


## warlock

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι κι εγώ; Το μπρόκολο μπορούμε να το δώσουμε ωμό ή πρέπει να το βράσουμε;


Εγώ το βράζω 2-3 λεπτά ,να σκοτωθεί ότι μικρόβιο μπορεί να υπάρχει πάνω και μετά το προσφέρω ,επειδή καλλιεργείται χαμηλά στο έδαφος και μπορεί κάποιο ζώο να ουρήσει πάνω του κλπ (για τον ίδιο λόγο και με το μαρούλι που καλό είναι να το αποφευγουν οι έγκυες γυναίκες )

----------


## Efthimis98

Να κανω μια ακομη ερωτηση....καλαμποκι βραστο κανει να τρωνε τα καναρινια,οι παπαγαλοι και τα παραδεισια!!!;;;;???!!!

----------


## mitsman

Ευθυμη γιατι να το βρασεις απο την στιγμη που η πλειοψηφια των πουλιων το τσακιζει ωμο???

Δινε το φρεσκο καλυτερα!!! καλα πλυμενο και καλα στεγνωμενο!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Αααα,ενταξει..........

----------


## ROULA

Καλημέρα σας να ρωτήσω σε τι θερμοκρασία σερβίρω τα φρούτα και πόσα την ημέρα;ο παπαγάλος μου είναι 5 μηνών african grey.

----------


## BeHappy

Ρούλα καλημέρα, καλό θα είναι να του δίνεις φρούτα μέρα παρά μέρα σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου, για δοσολογία περίπου 2-3 κουταλιές της σούπας.

----------


## ROULA

> Ρούλα καλημέρα, καλό θα είναι να του δίνεις φρούτα μέρα παρά μέρα σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου, για δοσολογία περίπου 2-3 κουταλιές της σούπας.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## ROULA

Σε παρακαλώ αν μπορείς πες μου και για τα λαχανικά κάθε πότε και πόσο όπως και για ξηρούς καρπούς όπως καρύδια, αμύγδαλα κ.λ.π. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων. ::

----------


## BeHappy

Λαχανικά και κάθε μέρα μια χαρά καλά είναι! Ξηρούς καρπούς το καλύτερο μόνο ωμούς την ημέρα γύρω στα 2 καρύδια / 4 αμύγδαλα ή φυστίκια.

----------


## ROULA

> Λαχανικά και κάθε μέρα μια χαρά καλά είναι! Ξηρούς καρπούς το καλύτερο μόνο ωμούς την ημέρα γύρω στα 2 καρύδια / 4 αμύγδαλα ή φυστίκια.


Ευχαριστώ και αγνόησε σε παρακαλώ το πμ που σου έστειλα για το ίδιο θέμα.

----------


## jk21

οι ξηροι καρποι να χορηγουνται με μετρο και ιδιαιτερη προσοχη να ειναι φρεσκιοι γιατι  ο κινδυνος των αλφατοξινων και του ασπεργιλλου ειναι μεγαλος !
http://www.chem.uoa.gr/chemicals/chem_aflatoxins.htm
http://www.foodsafetywatch.com/public/482.cfm

... και εδω μια πληρη και εγκυρη αναλυση του προβληματος : http://dspace.aua.gr/xmlui/bitstream...pdf?sequence=1

με μετρο λοιπον και προσοχη στην αγορα ,προελευση και ποιοτητα των καρπων αυτων !

----------


## serafeim

τα μπισκοτα πτι-μπερ  ************** κανει να τα τρωνε? γιατι η δικια μου εφαγε 3 μπισκοτα οταν κοιμομουνα!!!

----------


## jk21

σαν σνακ οχι συχνα  γιατι εχει ζαχαρη και κατω του 5% της ημερησιας διατροφης γιατι εχουν και γαλα ,ναι

----------


## jk21

αυτο νομιζω ειναι χρησιμοτατο 
http://www.uwhealth.org/files/uwheal...ous_plants.pdf

----------


## Oneiropagida

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση; το λάχανο και τα παντζάρια είναι στις επιτρεπόμενες τροφές;

----------


## vagelis76

Ναι και μάλιστα τα φύλλα από τα παντζάρια είναι πολύ καλά για τα φτερωτά.
Εγώ τα δίνω και τα 2 λαχανικά.

----------


## Oneiropagida

Και ακόμα μια ερώτηση... Κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι ο κρόκος Κοζάνης έχει αντιοξειδωτικές ιδιότητες ακόμα και για τα πουλιά. Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο;

----------


## vagelis76

Προσωπικά δεν έχω τέτοια "εξειδίκευση" και γνώσεις,θα σου πουν τα παιδιά που ξέρουν Φανή.

----------


## mitsman

Ο κρόκος Κοζάνης ή σαφράν (Crocus sativus L.) θεωρείται ένα φυτό με εξέχουσες αντιοξειδωτικές, αντιθρομβωτικές και αντικαρκινικές ιδιότητες.

----------


## Oneiropagida

Άρα δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα αν του δώσω. Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.  :Happy:

----------


## vagelis76

Για τον άνθρωπο ξέρω οτι είναι πολύ ωφέλιμο,για τα φτερωτά και παπαγαλοειδή που βρισκόμαστε εδώ,είναι επιτρεπτή η χρήση του??
Και πως θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε χρήση? Απευθείας ή ως συστατικό κάποιας αυγοτροφής?

----------


## Oneiropagida

> Για τον άνθρωπο ξέρω οτι είναι πολύ ωφέλιμο,για τα φτερωτά και παπαγαλοειδή που βρισκόμαστε εδώ,είναι επιτρεπτή η χρήση του??
> Και πως θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε χρήση? Απευθείας ή ως συστατικό κάποιας αυγοτροφής?


Βαγγέλη, πάντως αυτό που διάβασα έλεγε ότι τους το δίνουμε στο νερό. Από βραδύς σε 1 1/2 λίτρο νερού ρίχνουμε 5-6 στήμονες και την άλλη μέρα τους δίνουμε από το διάλυμα.

----------


## katerina1979

Βαγγέλη το παντζάρι φαντάζομαι το βράζεις; Γιατί ωμό είναι πολύ σκληρό, δεν νομίζω να μπορούν να το φάνε. Γενικά έχω ένα θεματάκι με το βράσιμο των λαχανικών. Δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω πότε πρέπει να τα βράσουμε και πότε όχι!!! Και δεν είμαι ξανθιά (χωρίς παρεξήγηση για τις ξανθιές του φόρουμ  :Stick Out Tongue: )!!

----------


## Nikkk

Να κάνω κ εγώ βρε παιδιά μια "Κρητικιά" ερώτηση;;;  :Happy:   Χαρούπια;;;; Πειράζει αν τους βάλω κανένα να το ροκανίσουν;;;

----------


## Nuttelita

μελι κανει να τρωνε οι παπαγαλοι?

----------


## mitsman

μελι σκετο????????

το μελι κανει καλο και το βαζουμε στην παρασκευη αυγοτροφης!! αλλα σκετο ποσο να φαει να προσεχεις γιατι στον ανθρωπο το δινουν για την δυσκοιλιοτητα!!! μην τρεχει το πουλακι! με μετρο!

----------


## DooMDiveR

χαχαχαχα !!! σκετο! ρωταω γιατι το μελι ειναι ο μονος τροπος για να με πλησιασει !!!!! το βαζω σε ενα καλαμακι κ τσουπ!! ερχεται!!! αλλιως ....  απο μακρια και αγαπημενοι!!!  :sad:

----------


## mitsman

σε μικρες ποσοτητες μια χαρα ειναι!!!! καλο κανει!!!

----------


## Nuttelita

ok !!! ευχαριστωωωω!!!!!!!!

----------


## DooMDiveR

> χαχαχαχα !!! σκετο! ρωταω γιατι το μελι ειναι ο μονος τροπος για να με πλησιασει !!!!! το βαζω σε ενα καλαμακι κ τσουπ!! ερχεται!!! αλλιως ....  απο μακρια και αγαπημενοι!!!


Νάντια να προσεχείς με ποιο account postareis... Έλεος μέλι σκέτο!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mitsman

> Νάντια να προσεχείς με ποιο account postareis... Έλεος μέλι σκέτο!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


χα χα χα α α α χα χα α χα

κορυφαιο!!! χα χα χα χα χα χα

----------


## aeras

Το μέλι, μπορεί να προκαλέσει μυκητιασική λοίμωξη στις γλώσσες των πουλιών
Το μέλι μπορεί να περιέχει το βακτήριο clostridium botulinum, το οποίο προκαλεί αλλαντίαση

----------


## vagelis76

> Βαγγέλη το παντζάρι φαντάζομαι το βράζεις; Γιατί ωμό είναι πολύ σκληρό, δεν νομίζω να μπορούν να το φάνε. Γενικά έχω ένα θεματάκι με το βράσιμο των λαχανικών. Δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω πότε πρέπει να τα βράσουμε και πότε όχι!!! Και δεν είμαι ξανθιά (χωρίς παρεξήγηση για τις ξανθιές του φόρουμ )!!


Κατερίνα εγώ προσπάθησα να του προσφέρω βρασμένο κεφάλι και δεν ενθουσιάστηκε....μάλιστα τα έκανε μαντάρα με τα κόκκινα ζουμια που έτρεχαν.
Πλένω καλά τα κοτσάνια και τα φύλλα και αυτά τους προσφέρω ωμά....ξετρελαίνονται !!!!!

Προσωπικά σχεδόν όλα τα λαχανικά προσπαθώ να τα δώσω ωμά..ελάχιστα από αυτά που προσφέρω είναι βρασμένα.




> Να κάνω κ εγώ βρε παιδιά μια "Κρητικιά" ερώτηση;;;   Χαρούπια;;;; Πειράζει αν τους βάλω κανένα να το ροκανίσουν;;;


Έχω δώσει,ξερα χαρούπια...έπαιξε λίγο και τα πέταξε.Του αδερφού μου ο Ζακό ασχολήθηκε παραπάνω ώρα...

----------


## vikitaspaw

παιδια καπου λετε φρουτα καθε μερα παρα μερα...εμενα τρωει καθε μεραα...μεχρι στιγμης μηλο κ αχλαδι μαζι με λαχανικα αγγουρι κ λαχανο κ σπορια...η αληθεια ειναι οτι οι κουτσουλιες πρασινισαν αλλα δεν ανησυχησα γιατι προφανως ειναι απ το πολυ φρουτο-λαχανικο. Δεν κανει δλδ καθε μερα??

----------


## jk21

να δινεις << κανονικα και με το νομο >> καθε μερα !!!!  αν δεν τα ειχε συνηθισει απλα θα τα αυξανες σταδιακα μεχρι να τα συνηθισει .οχι αποτομα .η αυξημενη ποσοτητα κουτσουλιας και το πρασινο χρωμα (στο στερεο τμημα της κουτσουλιας ) ειναι φυσιολογικο με τετοια διατροφη 

για το μελι εχει διαοπιστωθει πραγματι οτι σε νεογνα ανθρωπων κατω τους ενος ετους ειναι επικιδυνο για την μεταδοση του γλοστριδιου .μετα το ενα ετος ειναι επιτρεπτο σε ολους τους ανθρωπους .για τα πουλια δεν εχω υποψην μου καποια ερευνα αλλα πολλες αναφορες οτι εκτροφεις καναρινιων και παπαγαλων το δινουν (σε λογικες παντα ποσοτητες ) στα πουλια τους ,χωρις να αναφερθει καποιο προβλημα .ομως αυτο θα ηταν οχι και τοσο ισχυρο σε μενα σαν αποδειξη οτι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα ,αν αρκετο καιρο πριν μαθω το πιθανο προβλημα εδινα και δινω ακομα μελι μεσω της αυγοτροφης .ειτε ψημενο οταν ετοιμαζω το αυγοψωμο (που σιγουρα δεν δημιουργει προβλημα γιατι το ψησιμο σκοτωνει το πιθανο μικροβιο ) ειτε ωμο .μαλιστα ειναι μελι απο παραγωγους οχι επεξεργασμενο που συνηθως βραζεται (αρα αποστειρωνεται αλλα χανει και σε αξια )

----------


## aeras

Το συσκευασμένο μέλι δεν βράζεται, εάν βραστεί η ψηθεί καλύτερη είναι η ζάχαρη .

----------


## jk21

να το πω αλλιως ... οποιο συσκευασμενο μελι που δεν ειναι προιον μελιτωματος (πευκομελο ,ελατομελο ) αλλα ανθομελο ,δεν πηζει σε ενα χρονο μεσα ,ειναι βρασμενο σιγουρα .εξαιρεση νομιζω το θυμαρι και ενα δυο αλλα ανθομελα που σφιγγουν αλλα δεν πηζουν εντελως .τα αγνα μη βρασμενα μελια αργα ή γρηγορα πηζουν .....

αλλο λες εσυ ,αλλο εγω αλλα στην πορεια του χρονου τα μελη που εχουν συσκευασμενα μελια ,ισως με θυμηθουν (σε καποια απο αυτα )

* στο οτι χανει την αξια του σε σημαντικα διατροφικα σημεια συμφωνω μαζι σου απολυτα

----------


## Nikkk

> Κατερίνα εγώ προσπάθησα να του προσφέρω βρασμένο κεφάλι και δεν ενθουσιάστηκε....μάλιστα τα έκανε μαντάρα με τα κόκκινα ζουμια που έτρεχαν.
> Πλένω καλά τα κοτσάνια και τα φύλλα και αυτά τους προσφέρω ωμά....ξετρελαίνονται !!!!!
> 
> Προσωπικά σχεδόν όλα τα λαχανικά προσπαθώ να τα δώσω ωμά..ελάχιστα από αυτά που προσφέρω είναι βρασμένα.
> 
> 
> 
> Έχω δώσει,ξερα χαρούπια...έπαιξε λίγο και τα πέταξε.Του αδερφού μου ο Ζακό ασχολήθηκε παραπάνω ώρα...


Λοιπόν, εγώ κρέμασα ένα χαρούπι κ έμεινε μισό, μάλλον τους άρεσε. Επίσης το τόλμησα γιατί ξέρω οτι η τροφή για μάινα έχει αλεσμένο χαρούπι κ σταφίδα οπότε, είπα δε θα τους κάνει κ κακό...  :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Σας ενημερωνώ οτι δοκίμασα να δώσω σε ρινγκνεκ και κονούρες ρίζες τζίντζερ και φινόκιο και τα τσάκισαν. Για το τζίντζερ είπε και ο Κωνσταντίνος ότι δίνει στον Πάρη και σε ξένες σελίδες είδα ότι δίνουν και σε άλλα είδη παπαγάλων και το τρώνε, απλώς λένε όχι υπερβολικές ποσότητες και όχι πολύ συχνά. Και το φινόκιο τους άρεσε πολύ.

----------


## katerina1979

Να ρωτήσω κάτι ακόμα (δεν ξέρω αν έχει απαντηθεί ήδη): λαχανικά όπως φασολάκια και αρακάς, πειράζει να είναι κατεψυγμένα ή πρέπει να είναι οπωσδήποτε φρέσκα; Ρωτάω γιατί τον αρακά ειδικά για εμάς μαγειρεύω τον κατεψυγμένο οπότε θα είναι πιο εύκολο να βάζω λίγο και στον μικρό.

----------


## vagelis76

Κατερίνα,φασολάκια τους δίνω φρέσκα,αρακά όμως που πιο δύσκολα τον βρίσκω φρέσκο,τους δίνω από το κατεψυγμένο.
Το ξεπλένω καλά και ξεπαγώνει τελείως πριν το προσφέρω.

----------


## katerina1979

> Κατερίνα,φασολάκια τους δίνω φρέσκα,αρακά όμως που πιο δύσκολα τον βρίσκω φρέσκο,τους δίνω από το κατεψυγμένο.
> Το ξεπλένω καλά και ξεπαγώνει τελείως πριν το προσφέρω.


Ευχαριστώ Βαγγέλη. Και τα φασολάκια το χειμώνα δεν τα βρίσκεις φρέσκα οπότε μάλλον θα του βάζω κατεψυγμένα. Τα βράζεις (φασολάκια+αρακά) ή τα δίνεις ωμά;

----------


## vagelis76

Εγώ εδώ βρίσκω (φασολάκια) σε μανάβικα και σε μεγάλο Μάρκετ(στο τμήμα με τα λαχανικά).
Εσύ θα δοκιμάσεις πως τα τρώνε πιο ευχάριστα.Δοκίμασα "ωμα"(έχουν ήδη ένα μικρό βρασμό πριν καταψυχθούν) και ελαφρώς βρασμένα(1 λεπτό στο φούρνο μικροκυμάτων) προτίμησαν τα ωμά.

----------


## vas

2 πράγματα θελω να ρωτησω.. 
1.αν θελουμε να φτιαξουμε σαλατα με ρυζι και λαχανικα βρασμενα μαζι,για ποσο καιρο μπορουμε να τη διατηρησουμε στο ψυγειο και ποσο συχνα να τρωνε;
2.διαβασα σε αλλο φορουμ οτι μελος εδινε στα πουλια του καρπους με ριζες... δεν καταλαβα ακριβως,μπορουμε πχ να δωσουμε σπορακια απο φακες ή φασολια με μικρες ριζες οπως τα καναμε στο δημοτικο; και δε χρειαζεται να τα βρασουμε ή κατι τετοιο; επισης ποση ποσοτητα και καθε ποτε δινουμε;

----------


## jk21

για τα φυτρα  θα βρεις οτι θες εδω

* Φύτρα-βλαστημένοι σπόροι για τα πουλιά μας**φυτρα για παπαγαλους*

----------


## vas

ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## vas

σορρυ δεν καταλαβα..δηλαδη αν το κανω ετσι 
και οταν βγαλουν μικρες ριζες τις δωσω θα ειναι κακο;και κατι ακομα,αν μεγαλωσουν αρκετα και βγαλουν βλασταρια(3-4 δαχτυλα)αυτα μπορουμε να τα δωσουμε ή οχι;

----------


## vagelis76

Το καλύτερο και πιο θρεπτικό για το πουλάκι ,ξέρω οτι είναι πριν βγάλει πράσινους βλαστούς.Έχει περισσότερα θρεπτικά και ωφέλιμα συστατικά Βασιάννα μου.
Περίμενε όμως να στο επιβεβαιώσουν τα παιδιά που ξέρουν με σιγουριά.

----------


## jk21

Βασιαννα η στιγμη που το φυτρο εχει την καλυτερη θρεπτικη αξια ειναι οταν εχει βγει το ριζιδιο και μολις παει να ξεπροβαλει το βλασταρι .μην το αφησεις να μεγαλωσει γιατι α) πικριζει περισσοτερο β) χανει καπως σε θρεπτικη αξια .η στιγμη εκεινη ειναι η στιγμη που ο ρυθμος δημιουργιας πρωτεινων (για την συνθεση του υλικου του βλαστου ) στο φυτο ειναι μεγιστος .ομως και αλλες ουσιες ειναι στην καλυτερη τους φαση 

εφιστω ομως την προσοχη : τα φυτρα ειναι οτι πιο θρεπτικο .τα προχειρα ετοιμασμενα φυτρα ,οχι με σωστο ξεπλυμα (τακτικο,σχολαστικο συμφωνα με τις οδηγιες ) ειναι πηγη αναπτυξης μυκητων που δεν ειναι απαραιτητο παντα να φαινονται

----------


## vas

δηλαδη λες οτι ειναι επικινδυνο να το κανω ετσι;

----------


## jk21

οχι λεω οτι αν κανεις τα φυτρα με το σωστο τροπο ,οπως περιγραφετε στους συνδεσμους ,εχεις μια ανωτερη  πηγη διατροφης !

----------


## vas

εντάξει,ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## giotakismille

το βουτηρο επιτρεπεται?

----------


## mitsman

Το λαδι σιγουρα!!! το βουτυρο??? το γαλα σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες σιγουρα οχι!

----------


## jk21

Παναγιωτα τωρα ειδα αυτο το ποστ αλλα μαλλον σε καλυψα μερικως στο αλλο θεμα που εχεις ανοιξει ,στην προταση της λιχουδιας με βουτυρο .το λαδι κυριως εχει ακορεστα λιπαρα οξεα .το βουτυρο κυριως κορεσμενα .και το λαδι θελει μετρο γιατι ειναι καθαρα λιπος ,πολυ περισσοτερο το βουρυρο με τα κορεσμενα λιπαρα του .στην προταση σου ,αν τα πουλια το τρωνε ,ειναι μεγαλη η ποσοτητα .το φυτικο <<βουτυρο >> τυπου βιταμ για να πηζει χρειαζεται ειδικη επεξεργασια με υδρογονωση του λιπους που το καθιστα και αυτο οχι αθωο

----------


## tolisapost

Η ρόκα επιτρέπεται

----------


## jk21

αν ρωτας (λειπει το ερωτηματικο ) ναι ! εννοεις το χορταρικο που μπαινει σε σαλατα .. ναι;

----------


## theofanis

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα ...τα φυλλα απο το δεντρο γιουκα επιτρεπονται?

----------


## mitsman

δεν υπάρχει λογος να το ταισουμε.... προτιμούμε οχι....

----------


## theofanis

ευχαεριστω για την απαντηση...θα γινουν κομποστ τοτε...

----------


## jk21

τοξικη !

----------

